# Single photo shows scratches & floaters, PowerShot SX50



## waitabit (Mar 31, 2013)

The photo in question can be seen at 82/365 ? 1920s Bentley | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

It looks as if I applied one of those instagram filters to it: blurry, and flecked with debris and even a couple of what look like gouges.

All other photos including those taken 30 seconds later, are fine.

I was stepping back to allow some pedestrians to pass by and may have hit the zoom, causing blurriness, but what the heck caused the "distressed" effect?
Do the debris and gouges indicate some defect inside the camera?

I appreciate any suggestions. The effect (if desired) is kinda neat but I would like to know how I did it and that nothing's amiss inside.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks rto me like that debris is located on the front element of the lens, or on a protective filter in front of the lens. The junk seen is very close to the focal plane...and the car is wayyyyyy out of focus. When the focused distance is set for the car, the crud on the lens or its filter is wayyyyy out of focus. That's my reading of the situation.


----------

